# Fantasia 2000 - Introduction to Pomp and Circumstance



## PaulF

Hi all....

I'm trying to identify the tune played as the introduction to Elgars March no 1 (Pomp and Circumstance) in the film Fantasia 2000.

You can check out a clip of it on You Tube here:






(Starts at 1:17)

I've checked out numerous other recordings of Elgars March No1, and scores, and none of them seem to include this introduction tune.

Does anyone know if this was written specifically for Fantasia 2000, or if it's another tune altogether?
Ideally I'm trying to find a score for this piece, but a name / composer would be a good start (or a MIDI file if anyone has one).

Any thoughts, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Trout

A part of the 4th pomp and circumstance march begins at around 1:23 and then part of the 2nd march begins at around 2:07 before the 1st march starts at 2:49. This Fantasia segment doesn't just use the first pomp and circumstance march, rather parts of all of them (excluding the 5th, I think).


----------



## PaulF

*Thanks V Much!*

Brillliant - thanks for this....

I had quickly looked at some of the other marches, but I guess I should have sat down and listened to them all the way through.....

Thanks again - really helpful.


----------

